# P1 "Off The Front" Paint on Madone 9



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm going to order a new Madone 9 after riding one this weekend and will be going P1. My problem is I can't tell where all the colors go. We spent some time on Dexter trying to figure it out but can't find a diagram or map. I can't find any pictures online yet either. Ideally I'd like to know all the places colors 2-4 go on the frame from the different angles.

Help me p1painter, you're my only hope...


----------



## MikeIndy (Aug 28, 2013)

I too faced the problem last week before ordering mine. I could not locate and the LBS didn't have any details for me. I hope you find your answers. Congrats on the new bike. Mine is due in early Oct.


----------



## P1Painter (Oct 3, 2010)

wedge962005 said:


> I'm going to order a new Madone 9 after riding one this weekend and will be going P1. My problem is I can't tell where all the colors go. We spent some time on Dexter trying to figure it out but can't find a diagram or map. I can't find any pictures online yet either. Ideally I'd like to know all the places colors 2-4 go on the frame from the different angles.
> 
> Help me p1painter, you're my only hope...


Ill do my best. In this particular bike I painted I will list the colors and the number they are. Not the greatest display as color 2 and color 3 are the same, however this is all I have for pictures at the moment.

Color one is Purple lotus (main color of the frame)
Color two is Bright silver (which is just the TREK logo on the down tube)
Color three is also Bright silver on this particular frame (which is the upper section inside the rear seat stays, the Iso pivot covers, bottom side of the top tube, the upper section inside on front fork, and the outer tips of the front fork)
Color four is Waterloo Blue Pearl (inside of the front fork tips and the lower sections inside of the rear seat stays)

Hope this helps you out!


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you so much, Trek owes you a lot for how much service you provide to all of us here.


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

We have 2 P1's with Purple Lotus, sure "Pops" in the sun!

R


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Have any of you received your bikes yet and had the chance to ride them? I would love to hear your thoughts on the bike and your initial impressions.


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> Have any of you received your bikes yet and had the chance to ride them? I would love to hear your thoughts on the bike and your initial impressions.


I don't have mine yet but I did over 200 miles on one over the course of a few days. It's amazing. One of the best road bikes I've ever ridden, not just one of the best aero road bikes. I've never gotten into aero road frames because I don't like the way most of them ride, the Madone is a very different thing. It shocked me and I expected a lot.


----------

